# Recommendations - Manchester area?



## MikeMcc (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going to be in Knutsford (working near Alderley Edge) from Mid Nov to end of Feb.  Anyone any suggestions on things to do in the area.

I already go hill walking in the Peak District, looking to do some in the Lake District. I've already visited Jodrell Bank on a previous visit. Anybody got any sugestions for places to visit for a geek like me?

Also restraunts and good pubs to break the monotony of the same ones in the Knutsford area (yea for living on expenses that I get to say something as silly as that!).

Cheers


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 12, 2008)

Science and Industry Musieum in Castlefield (and Castlefield itself, actually) is well worth a visit.  Lots of geeky things to look at, and huge machines from days gone by.  All free.

The Manchester Museum is pretty good, too.  Got all the usual stuff: mummies, dinosaurs, etc.  It's on Oxford Road, near the Uni.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 13, 2008)

Fez909 said:


> Science and Industry Musieum in Castlefield (and Castlefield itself, actually) is well worth a visit. Lots of geeky things to look at, and huge machines from days gone by. All free.
> 
> The Manchester Museum is pretty good, too. Got all the usual stuff: mummies, dinosaurs, etc. It's on Oxford Road, near the Uni.


cheers for that


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 13, 2008)

Manchester "area".


----------



## machine cat (Oct 13, 2008)

another vote for the science museum!


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Oct 13, 2008)

ahh Knutsford.. watch out for the Hobbits 
(sorry)


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 13, 2008)

Long Legs in Chinatown.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 13, 2008)

Salford.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 14, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Long Legs in Chinatown.


Just tried opening that at work ya bugger! 

Don't think the expenses will run that far (might be fun trying though!)


----------



## moose (Oct 14, 2008)

Don't bother with Macclesfield


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Oct 15, 2008)

the cafe in the whitworth art gallery is well nice..won awards if im not mistaken. and run by a lovely scouse bloke called peter.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Salford.



Plumb Centre on Brunel Road


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 16, 2008)

moose said:


> Don't bother with Macclesfield



You've obviously never had fun in the Silk Museum.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Oct 16, 2008)

Why don't you pay a visit to Stockport's Hat Museum?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 18, 2008)

Good mountain biking in Delemare forrest to be had + Go Ape. Tons of good pubs in the sticks round that way. Hale (sp?) and Altringham (Ice skating) have some vey nice pubs and grub places.


----------



## moose (Oct 18, 2008)

Fledgling said:


> You've obviously never had fun in the Silk Museum.



It's never bloody open


----------



## soulman (Oct 18, 2008)

Knutsford upon Manchester. You could spend a day transversing Manchester's renowned one way system.


----------



## MikeMcc (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheers everyone.  Looks like I'm going to be quite busy!


----------

